# تطور الطائرة



## النجمة المجنونة (1 يوليو 2007)

:67: تطور الطائرة 1500م وضع الفنان المبتكر الإيطالي ليوناردو دافينشي رسوماته لآلة طائرة ذات أجنحة رفرافة. 1783م حقق الفرنسيان جان ف. بيلاتر دي روزييه، والماركيز دآرلاند أول ارتفاع في الجو في بالون أخف من الهواء مستخدمين الهواء الساخن لذلك. 1804م أطلق السير جورج كايلي البريطاني أول نموذج لطائرة شراعية بنجاح. 1843م وضع وليم س. هنسون، المبتكر البريطاني تصميمات لطائرة تدفع آليا بمحرك بخاري تتضمن العديد من الأجزاء الرئيسية للطائرة الحديثة. 1848م بنى جون سترنجفيللو، البريطاني، نموذجًا مصغرا مُعتمدًا على تصميمات طائرة هنسون، وتم إطلاق هذه الطائرة، ولكنها لم تبق في الجو إلا فترة قصيرة. 1891- 1896م أصبح أوتُّو ليلينتال، الألماني، أول من قاد بنجاح طائرة شراعية في الجو. 1896م أطلق صمويل ب. لانجلي، الأمريكي، نموذجًا لطائرة تدفع آليا بمحرك بخاري. 1903م قام الأخوان أورفيل وويلبر رايت الأمريكيان بأول طلعة طيران بطائرة أثقل من الهواء، تدفع آليا، قرب بلدة كيتي هوك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وقطعت الطائرة في طلعتها الأولى مسافة 37م، وبقيت في الجو زمنًا قدره 12 ثانية 1906م تمكن تراجان فولا، المبتكر الروماني، من بناء أول طائرة بحجم كامل وجناح مفرد، لكنها لم تقدرعلى الطيران. 1909م أصبح الفرنسي لويس بليريو أول شخص يطير عبر القناة الإنجليزية. 1913م قام إيجور أ. سيكورسكي، المبتكر الروسي، ببناء وقيادة أول طائرة ذات أربعة محركات. 1915م أول طيران لطـائرة مصـنعة بالكامل مـن المعـدن، وذات جناح كابولي، صنعت في ألمانيا تحت اسم *يونكرز ج ـ 1 *1924م أجري اختبار جوي في ألمانيا ـ لأول طائرة مصنعة بالكامل من المعدن ـ ومزودة بثلاثة محركات طراز يونكرز ج ـ 23. 1927م قامت طائرة النقل الشهيرة لوكهيد فيجا، ذات المحرك الواحد بـأول رحلة لها. 1930م قام المهندس البريطاني، فرانك ويتل، بوضع تصميمات لأفكاره بشأن محرك نفاث. 1936م دخلت طائرة النقل دوجلاس دي.سي ـ 3 الخدمة على الخطوط الجوية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وأصبحت هذه الطائرة الأكثر استخداما في تاريخ الخطوط الجوية. 1939م تم في ألمانيا بنجاح، أول طيران لطائرة ذات محرك نفاث. 1947م قام تشارلز ييجر، نقيب طيار بالقوات الجوية الأمريكية بأول طلعة طيران يتخطى خلالها سرعة الصوت بالطائرة الصاروخية بيل إكس ـ 1 1952م بدأت الطائرة ديهافيلاندكوميت، أول طائرة خطوط جوية نفاثة ضخمة، بالخدمة. 1953م بدأت أول طائرة نقل مروحية، فيكرز فيسكونت، الخدمة في خطوط جوية منظمة. 1953م أصبحت الطائرة الأمريكية ف ـ 100 سوبر سابر أول مقاتلة نفاثة عاملة. 1958م بدأت الطائرة بوينج 707 في العمل وكانت أول طائرة نقل تعمل بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا. 1960م كانت الطائرة البريطانية هوكر ب ـ 1127 أول طائرة ذات محرك مفرد تقلع وتحط عموديا. 1968م قام الطيارون الروس باختبار أول طائرة نقل في العالم تتخطى سرعة الصوت، وهي الطائرة تي يو 144. 1970م بدأت خدمات طائرة الجامبو النفاثة بوينج 747. 1976م دخلت الطائرة كونكورد في خدمة المسافرين. وهي طائرة نقل تتخطى سرعة الصوت اشترك في تصنيعها كل من بريطانيا وفرنسا. 1995م دشنت الطائرة بوينج 777 لخدمة المسافرين. وهي أكبر طائرة نفاثة في العالم ثنائية المحركات. 2000م توقفت طائرة الكونكورد عن الطيران إلى حين معرفة أسباب الشروخ التي ظهرت على جسمها. 





*أسطورة يونانية قديمة تحكي كيف طار ديدالوس وابنه إيكاروس مستخدمين أجنحة من الريش والشمع. ولكن إيكاروس، اقترب أثناء الطيران من قرص الشمس، فانصهرت أجنحته وسقط في مياه البحر.*




*تصميم قديم لآلة طائرة، رسمت نحو عام 1500م، بوساطة الرسام العالمي ليوناردو دافينشي. والآلة مزودة بأجنحة قابلة للرفرفة.*

المحاولات والأفكار الأولى. نحو عام 400ق.م، صنع عالم يوناني يدعى أرشيتاس حمامة خشبية تتحرك في الهواء. ولم يعرف للآن كيف استطاع أرشيتاس أن يجعل هذه الحمامة تطير. ويُعتقد أنه قام بربط هذا الطائر بذراع دوار، واستخدم بخارًا أو غازًا لتحريكه في اتجاه دوراني. وفيما بين 400 ق.م ـ 300ق.م، اكتشف الصينيون طريقة تصنيع الطائرة الورقية، وهي شكل من أشكال الطائرات الشراعية. وبعد فترة استخدمت الطائرات الورقية لحمل أشخاص في الهواء.
وخلال القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، قام العالم الرياضي والمبتكر الكبير، اليوناني الجنسية أرخميدس، باكتشاف سبب طفو الأجسام وكيفيته. وفي عام 880م، قام عباس ابن فرناس (العربي الأندلسي المتوفى عام 887م) بمحاولة للطيران بعد أن صنع لنفسه جناحين من الريش، ولكنه فشل في محاولته. وفي نحو عام 1290م، سجل راهب إنجليزي يدعى روجر بيكون، أن الهواء ـ مثله مثل الماء ـ يحتوي على جسيمات صلبة واستنتج بيكون، بعد أن درس أفكار أرخميدس، أنه إذا أمكن بناء النوع الصحيح من المركبات، فسوف يرفعها الهواء كما يرفع الماء السفن. وفي نحو عام 1500م، رسم الفنان والمبتكر الإيطالي ليوناردو دافينشي جهاز *الأورنيثوبتر*، وهي طائرة ذات جناحين خفاقين كأجنحة الطيور. وفي عام 1680م، أثبت العالم الرياضي الإيطالي جيوفاني بوريللي، استحالة أن يطير الإنسان عن طريق رفرفة الأجنحة. فقد أثبت بوريللي أن عضلات جسم الإنسان أضعف من أن تتمكن من تحريك الأسطح الكبيرة المطلوبة لرفع وزنه في الهواء. 






*أول طيران للإنسان كان بوساطة بالون مملوء بهواء ساخن. وحمل هذا البالون ـ الذي تم بناؤه بوساطة الأخوين منتجولفير في فرنسا عام 1783م ـ فردين اثنين، إلى ارتفاع 91م في الهواء. *

طيران الإنسان لأول مرة. في عام 1783م، استطاع فرنسيان، أحدهما طبيب يدعى جان ف.بيلاتر دي روزييه، والثاني يدعى الماركيز دي أرلاند، تنفيذ أول طيران للإنسان داخل آلة مخترعة. فقد تمكنا من الطيران لمسافة تزيد على 8كم فوق مدينة باريس في بالون كتاني كبير. وقام بتصنيع هذا البالون فرنسيان يعملان في مهنة تصنيع الورق هما الأخوان جاك وجوزيف منتجولفير، وتم ملء المنطاد بالهواء الساخن الناتج عن حرق بعض الخشب والقش، وهو ما رفعهما في الجو.
قام الأخوان منتجولفير بتصنيع مناطيد ناجحة أخرى، وأصبح طيران هذه البالونات حافزًا لمبتكرين آخرين، فبدأوا في استخدام غاز الهيدروجين ـ وهو غاز أخف من الهواء ـ لرفع بالوناتهم في الهواء. وكان التحكم في البالونات وتوجيهها صعبًا للغاية، لكن المبتكرين استمروا في إجراء تجاربهم عليها حتى استطاعوا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ابتكار* المنطاد *(السفينة الهوائية). وقد زُوِدّ المنطاد بمحركات ومراوح، فأصبح أسلس قيادة من البالون، الذي كان من غير الممكن التحكم في خط سيره. انظر:* البالون*.
وفي هذه الفترة، حوَّل بعض المبتكرين انتباههم نحو الطائرات الشراعية، التي هي أثقل من الهواء. ففي عام 1804م، قام السير جورج كايلي ـ وهو مبتكر بريطاني ـ ببناء أول طائرة شراعية ناجحة. ولم تكن سوى طائرة صغيرة تطير دون ركاب. وقام كايلي بعد ذلك ببناء طائرة شراعية ناجحة بحجم كامل، وقد حملت إحدى هذه الطائرات سائق عربته مرغمًا عبر واد صغير.



*أول طيران شراعي يحمل راكبًا يتولى القيادة. صُنعت الطائرة بوساطة أوتُّو ليلينتال الألماني عام 1890م. لكن قيادة طائرته كانت في غاية الصعوبة. *

وقد أسس كايلي أيضًا علم *الديناميكا الهوائية* لدراسة تأثير سريان الهواء حول الأجسام ـ وربما كان هو أول من وصف الطائرة على أنها ذات محرك وجناح ثابت ـ وأنها تندفع في الهواء بوساطة المراوح الأمامية.
وفيما بين عامي 1891و 1896م، استطاع أوتّو ليلينتال الألماني إجراء أول طيران شراعي ناجح يحمل راكبًا يتولى بالفعل قيادة الطائرة. وقبل نهاية القرن التاسع عشر قام مبتكرون آخرون، من بينهم بيرسي بيلتشر البريطاني، و أوكتيف تشانيوت الأمريكي، بطلعات شبيهة. وقد بنيت بعض هذه الطائرات الشراعية الأولى بصورة جيدة، حتى إنها حملت طياريها مئات الأمتار في الهواء. لكن قيادة الطائرات الشراعية كان في معظم الأحوال أمرًا عسيرًا، بالإضافة إلى أنها لم تكن مصممة لحمل الركاب أو البضائع، فلم تكن لذلك وسيلة عملية من وسائل النقل. انظر:* الطائرة الشراعية*. 




*طائرة جوية بخارية وضع تصميمها البريطاني وليم س. هنسون عام 1843م. وتتميز بأجنحة ثابتة ومحرك بخاري ومروحتين أماميتين وقُمْرة (كابينة) للركاب. لكن لم يتم بناء طائرة هنسون إطلاقا. *

الطيران بالدفع الآلي. في عام 1843م، وضع وليم س هنسون، المبتكر البريطاني، تصميمًا لأول طائرة مزودة بمحرك ومراوح أمامية وأجنحة ثابتة. لكنه أوقف مشروعه، بعد فشل أول نموذج قام ببنائه. وقام صديقه جون سترنجفيللو عام 1848م، ببناء نموذج مصغر لطائرة مستخدمًا نفس تصميم هنسون، وتم إطلاق هذا النموذج بالفعل بنجاح لكنه لم يبقَ في الجو إلا فترة قصيرة. وفي عام 1890م، حاول المهندس الفرنسي كلمنت آدر الإقلاع بطائرة تُدفع آليًا بمحرك بخاري صنعه بنفسه، ولكنه لم يستطع السيطرة عليها، ومن ثَم لم تحلق في الهواء. وفي نفس الفترة تقريبًا قام السير هيرام ماكسيم الأمريكي ـ الذي أصبح فيما بعد مواطنًا بريطانيًا ـ بصنع طائرة ضخمة تدفع بمحرك بخاري، وكانت الطائرة مزودة بجناحين ومحركين ومروحتين أماميتين. واختبر ماكسيم طائرته عام 1894م، حيث ارتفعت لمدة قصيرة عن سطح الأرض، ولكنها لم تتمكن فعليًا من الطيران. 
كذلك قام مواطن أسترالي، وآخر من نيوزيلندا، بالعمل منفردين وبمعزل عما يحدث في باقي أرجاء العالم، ويعتبران رائدين في إجراء التجارب على الطائرات الأثقل من الهواء. فالأسترالي، لورنس هارجريف قد صنَّع أسطحًا ذات أشكال انسيابية لاستخدامها في تصنيع الأجنحة التي تولد قوة الرفع. كذلك أنتج مراوح أمامية ومحركات طائرات تستند إلى نظرية المحركات الدوارة. وفي عام 1894م، وأثناء هبوب رياح بالقرب من شاطئ البحر جنوبيّ سيدني، تمكن هارجريف من رفع نفسه مسافة 5م فوق سطح الأرض، مستخدمًا طائرة ورقية ذات صندوق ثلاثي. وعمت أفكار هارجريف، واستخدمها الكثيرون في الطائرات الأولى. فعلى سبيل المثال، كانت الطائرة الأوروبية تشبه كثيرًا الطائرة الورقية الصندوقية. بل إن هناك شواهد تؤكد الرأي القائل: إن رواد الطيران الأوائل الأخوين رايت ـ قد استخدما بعض أفكاره.
وخلال التسعينيات من القرن التاسع عشر، قام العالم الأمريكي، صمويل ب.لانجلي، ببناء نموذج طائرة ذات دفع آلي بخاري. أطلق لانجلي على طائرته اسم* إيرودروم*. وفي عام 1896م، طارت هذه الطائرة مسافة 800م في زمن قدره دقيقة ونصف. وبنى لانجلي بعد ذلك طائرة ذات حجم كامل مستخدمًا محركات احتراق داخلي. وحاول أحد الطيارين الإقلاع بهذه الطائرة مرتين في 7 أكتوبر و 8 ديسمبر عام 1903م. وفي الحالتين، تم إطلاق الطائرة من فوق عوامة ترسو على نهر البوتوماك، ولكن الطائرة ارتطمت وغرقت في الماء كل مرة.




*الطائرات الشراعية المحسَّنة التي تم بناؤها واختبارها بوساطة الأخوين أورفيل و ويلبر رايت من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وكانت طائرتهما الأولى (إلى اليمين) تتميز بكبر الحجم والجناح المزدوج وذلك عام 1899م. وبعد إجراء التجارب على هذه الطائرة الشراعية وغيرها، بنى الأخوان رايت عام 1902م، طائرة شراعية يمكن قيادتها بوساطة الطيار (إلى اليسار). *

الأَخَوَان رايت. شغف الشابان الأمريكيان، أورفيل وويلبر رايت بالطيران خلال التسعينيات من القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي بجانب إدارتهما ورشة لتصنيع الدراجات تقع في بلدة دايتون بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية. قرأ الأخوان الكتب التي عثرا عليها والتي تتحدث عن الطيران. وبدآ عام 1899م في بناء طائرتهما الشراعية. وفي العام التالي مباشرة شرعا بالقيام بطلعات جوية لهذه الطائرات قرب كيتي هوك بولاية كارولينا الشمالية، وهي منطقة تتصف بسكون الريح وكثرة الكثبان الرملية. وبعد كثير من المحاولات، تمكنا من تنفيذ نظام يكفل التحكم في قيادة الطائرة أثناء الطيران.
وفي عام 1903م، قام الأخوان رايت ببناء أول طائرة لهما وأطلقا عليها اسم* فلاير*. وزودت الطائرة بجناح مزدوج ومحرك احتراق داخلي قدرته 12حصانًا (أي ما يعادل 9 كيلوواط). ُصنعت الأجنحة من الهياكل الخشبية المغطاة بقماش قطني، وكان طولها ـ من الطرف إلى الطرف ـ 12,29م. ويكون قائد الطائرة فوق الجناح السفلي، بينما يدفع المحرك المثبت على يمينه مروحتين خشبيتين مثبتتين خلف الجناح. وبدلاً من العجلات، زودت الطائرة بزحافات خشبية، وقبل كل شيء، زودت الطائرة بنظام التحكم الناجح الذي كان الأخوان رايت قد ابتكراه لطائرتهما الشراعية. ومن أهم ملامح هذا النظام، الجهاز الخاص بعطف طرفي الجناح عند الحاجة للمحافظة على توازن الطائرة أثناء الطيران. ويتركب هذا الجهاز من سلك مربوط إلى طرفي الجناح متصل بحامل مثبت حول ردفي الطيار. ويستطيع الطيار تحريك ردفيه إلى طرف أحد الجناحين أو الآخر للمحافظة على اتزان الطائرة، وكذلك للتحكم في قيادتها في أثناء الطيران.



*فلاير، طائرة الأخوين رايت التي قاما ببنائها وقيادتها عام 1903م، اعتبرت الطائرة الناجحة الأولى في العالم. وهي مزودة بمحرك احتراق داخلي خفيف الوزن، يدير مروحتين مثبتتين خلف الأجنحة. *

و في 17 ديسمبر عام 1903م، أصبح أورفيل رايت أول إنسان يطير بنجاح بطائرة أثقل من الهواء تندفع آليًا. وتم هذا الطيران قرب بلدة كيتي هوك. وأطلق الأخوان الطائرة من فوق قضيب طوله 18م وضع على سطح رملي مستو. وعندما أقلعت الطائرة طارت في الهواء لمسافة 37م بسرعة تصل إلى نحو 48كم/ساعة ولفترة تقرب من 12 ثانية فقط. وفي نفس اليوم كرر الأخوان رايت المحاولة ثلاث مرات، كانت أطول طلعة من بينها من نصيب ويلبر الذي قطع 260م في 59 ثانية.
ولم يتنبه معظم الناس ـ فيماعدا قلة من المهتمين ـ إلى ماحققه الأخوان رايت. لكنهما على الرغم من ذلك استمرا في إجراء التحسينات على طائرتهما. ثم تمكنا في نهاية عام 1905م من بناء أول طائرة وإطلاقها، وكانت قادرة على المناورة الكاملة ومستمرة في الطيران لأكثر من نصف ساعة متواصلة في المرة الواحدة. ولم يتم الاعتراف الرسمي بهذه الطلعات لأنه لم يشاهدها أي من الأشخاص الحكوميين. وفي فرنسا عام 1908م، قام ويلبر بأول طيران عام رسمي أدهش خلاله العالم بقدرات طائرته على الطيران.






 *تطور الطائرات *

الرواد الآخرون وطائراتهم. أصبح ألبرتو سانتوس دومونت، البرازيلي الذي يعيش في فرنسا، ثالث من يقلع بطائرته. ففي عام 1906م، قام بإجراء بعض الطلعات القصيرة بطائرته التي لها نفس شكل الطائرة الورقية الصندوقية. ثم قام بعد ذلك بتصنيع سلسلة من الطائرات اعتبرت من الطائرات الأولى التي استخدمت في الطيران الخاص والترفيهي. وفي عام 1906م، قام تراجان فولا، المبتكر الروماني الذي كان يعيش في فرنسا، بتصميم أول طائرة كاملة الحجم* أحادية الجناح* (أي ذات جناح مفرد). وتميزت طائرته بتثبيت المراوح أمام الجناح وليس خلفه. ورغم فشل التجارب التي أجريت على هذه الطائرة إلا أنها تركت أثرًا على الطائرات التي جاءت بعدها.
وفي 4 يوليو عام 1908م، أصبح المبتكر جلن هاموند كيرتيس أول أمريكي يقوم بعرض جوي عام قطع خلاله مسافة تزيد على الكيلومتر. وقاد طائرته ـ ثنائية الجناح ـ التي أطلق عليها اسم *جون بج *لمسافة 1,55كم بسرعة قدرها 55كم/ساعة. وفي بداية عام 1908م، قام الطيار الإنجليزي هنري فارمان، الذي كان يعيش في فرنسا، بمحاولة طيران دوراني لمسافة كيلومتر. وفي 30 أكتوبر من نفسالعام طار فارمان لمسافة 27كم مباشرة في اتجاه الريف الفرنسي في أول طيران *عبر البلاد*. وقام الأخوان رايت بطلعات دورانية أكثر طولاً. وأصبح كل من كوتيس، وفارمان، والأخوين رايت من أنجح صانعي الطائرات.
وكان توماس.إي.سيلفردج، الضابط بسلاح الإشارة في الجيش الأمريكي، هو أول من فقد حياته في حادث تحطم طائرة. فقد حدث أن قرر الجيش الأمريكي اختبار القيمة العسكرية لطائرة الأخوين رايت. وفي 17سبتمبر عام 1908م، قام سيلفردج باصطحاب أورفيل رايت في طائرته. وعند ارتفاع قدره 23م عن سطح الأرض انكسرت إحدى المروحتين، وتحطمت الطائرة وقُتل سيلفردج، بينما جُرح رايت. ولم يكن ذلك مبعثًا لليأس في قلبي الأخوين رايت، بل لقد فازا في عام 1909م بعقد مع الجيش الأمريكي لتصنيع أول طائرة حربية في العالم.
وفي عام 1909م، قام المبتكر الفرنسي لويس بليريو، بأول طيران دولي، حيث قاد طائرته أحادية الجناح، طراز *بليريو إكس-1* لمسافة 37,8كم عبر القنال الإنجليزي متجهًا من فرنسا إلى إنجلترا. وكانت الطائرة ذات جسم طويل مضموم، وذيل في الخلف للتحكم، مع عجلات مسننة للهبوط. ومن بين الطائرات أحادية الجناح التي نجحت خلال تلك الفترة، سلسلة طائرات أنطوانيت التي صممها المبتكر الفرنسي ليون ليفافاسير.
وانتشرت بسرعة في جميع أنحاء العالم حمى الطيران بطائرات أثقل من الهواء. ففي عام 1910م، فاز الحاوي الأمريكي العظيم هاري هوديني بجائزة نادي الطيران في أول سباق جوي يقام في أستراليا. أتم هوديني بنجاح وتحكم ثلاث طلعات جوية بطائرة ثنائية الجناح تشبه الطائرة الشراعية الصندوقية، وذلك قرب استراحة ديجر، مقاطعة فكتوريا في 18مارس عام 1910م.
وفي 16 يوليو عام 1910م، أقلع جون دويجان في أول طائرة أسترالية الصنع. وأصبح و.إي. هارت طبيب الأسنان من مواليد سيدني، أول أسترالي يُمنح شهادة طيران عام 1911م.
وفي عام 1911م أيضًا، قام كالبريث ب.رودجرز بأول طيران عبر الولايات المتحدة، مبتدئًا من خليج شيب شيد بولاية نيويورك حتى وصل إلى لونج بيتش بولاية كاليفورنيا. وفي خلال 84 يومًا استغرقتها الرحلة قام رودجرز بالهبوط أو الارتطام نحو70مرة مستخدمًا طائرة الأخوين رايت. واضطر إلى استبدال جميع أجزاء طائرته تقريبًا قبل أن يصل إلى لونج بيتش، وبلغ زمن طيرانه الفعلي 3 أيام و10 ساعات و24 دقيقة.
وفي عام 1912م، قامت شركة *ديبردسون* الفرنسية ببناء أول طائرة ناجحة ذات إنشاء *أحادي القشرة*، أطلقت عليها اسم ديبردسون مونوبلين ريسر. وكان جسم الطائرة قد صُمم بشكل أنبوبي انسيابي مما خفف من وزن الطائرة لعدم الحاجة إلى مقابض لتثبيت أجزاء الجسم. وفي تلك الأثناء، تم تطوير طائرات ذات محركين. وفي عام 1913م، قام المبتكر الروسي، إيجور أي.سيكورسكي، بإطلاق طائرته التي أطلق عليها اسم *جراند*، وهي أول طائرة مزودة بأربعة محركات. لكن معظم الطائرات ظلت حتى ذلك الوقت بمحرك واحد.
شارك الطيارون الرواد بطائراتهم في العديد من السباقات والعروض. وكانت تلك فرصة لاختبار مدى مهارة الطيارين، مما أثر في تحسين تصميم الطائرات، كما رفع من شعبية الطيران. وفي عام 1913م، ذاع صيت الطيار الفرنسي أدولف بيجو بسبب مهارته في إجراء العروض والألعاب الجوية.
سجل السرعات ـ للطائرات الأرضية السرعة - ميل في الساعة السرعة - كيلومتر في الساعة السنة الطيار الدولة 38,0 61,2 1905 و. رايت أمريكا 108,18 174,1 1912 ج. فيدرنز فرنسا 222,97 358,84


----------



## جاسر (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لنقلك الموضوع وحقيقة معلومات قيمة ومفيدة بالنسبة لي ..

جزاك الله خير

http://www.mawsoah.com/gae_portal/maogen.asp?main2&articleid=!تطور الطائرة!011191_0

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## أطلال (2 يوليو 2007)

تسلمي أختي على النقل 

جزاك الله الخير


----------

